# tremate tremate le traditrici son tornate...



## Tebe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Essì.
O forse.
Non so.
Ma...
Con Man sono mesi che non sento più quel feeling.
Alla fine il fatto che lui non sappia fare un po' il dominante a letto e che sia pieno di para ha fatto la differenza.
L'ho sentito ancora oggi ma...davvero no.
Sul serio.

Non è che zompare in giro me l'abbia ordinato il medico e comunque se zompare in giro vuol dire solo Man...
Cioè.
Abbattetemi.

C'è una persona.
Che conosco da qualche anno.
Mi è sempre piaciuta.
E' ironico. Colto. Educato. Kreti. E ultimo ma non ultimo sembra abbia il pannocchione gigante nelle mutande ma questo non fa naturalmente la differenza.
Gli ho chiesto se ha problemi di erezione. Ha detto no. (speriamo)
Gli ho chiesto di farmi vedere i calzini. Normali.
E due ore dopo mi ha mandato tramite chat anche il suo intimo.

Confermo il pannocchione gigante.
Tra l'altro è pure divorziato. E single.

Insomma...
Lo vedo prossima settimana. E' in zona...







Nel frattempo troieggio.
E mi sa che ho pure perso lo smalto.
Oddio.
E se mi viene la timidite?
Oddio....


Paura fifa.






scemo chi legge


----------



## Tebe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minchia.


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

ma... cazzo è la para?
la paranoia?
comunque se il tipo nuovo c'ha il pisellone buttati.
dopo tanto microcosmo... una sorta di prima volta ti ci vuole proprio!!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Gennaio 2014)

Spider;bt9493 ha detto:
			
		

> ma... cazzo è la para?
> la paranoia?
> comunque se il tipo nuovo c'ha il pisellone buttati.
> dopo tanto microcosmo... una sorta di prima volta ti ci vuole proprio!!!!


le paranoie su questo no, questo non si fa, ma stai scherzando?
Insomma.
E scopa tranquillo per Dio!

Man no.
Pieno di bigottismi assurdi.
Intanto però...al motel ci veniva. E pure di corsa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2014)

...e brava Tebe!!! Divertiti e raccontaci tutto!


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9495 ha detto:
			
		

> ...e brava Tebe!!! Divertiti e raccontaci tutto!


No.
Ciao Occhini ma...ancora fidanzato?


----------



## Spider (21 Gennaio 2014)

guarda, che greeneyes,
ce l'ha piccolo, piccolo...
il cuore, naturalmente.


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2014)

Spider;bt9497 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda, che greeneyes,
> ce l'ha piccolo, piccolo...
> il cuore, naturalmente.


Meglio. L'amante perfetto:carneval:


non farti partire la scheggia che poi mi traumatizzo


----------



## Spider (21 Gennaio 2014)

lo vedi che mi sei affezionata al... micro?
ti danno sicurezza i piccolini.
basta che hanno un cuore di pietra e per te sono il massimo.
quindi il minimo delle complicazioni.
pensa beccare uno grande, grande... ma con un cuore di pietra.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

A me spiace per MAn



Per il resto, bentornata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9496 ha detto:
			
		

> No.
> Ciao Occhini ma...ancora fidanzato?


no. ma non voglio competere con "i pannocchioni". Urterebbe il mio ego. 



			
				Spider;bt9497 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda, che greeneyes,
> ce l'ha piccolo, piccolo...
> il cuore, naturalmente.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

....:scared::scared::scared:
Molto pericoloso...perche'tu ti rivesti,''dopo'',e tanti saluti....lui no...non deve pensare alla moglie e alla famiglia,ma solo a te.


medita   e dormi preoccupata..........:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla;bt9501 ha detto:
			
		

> A me spiace per MAn
> 
> 
> 
> Per il resto, bentornata


Manno...Man non è "abbandonato" magari qualche rimpartiata un paio di volte l anno...
 Cosi. Senza impegno.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57;bt9503 ha detto:
			
		

> ....:scared::scared::scared:
> Molto pericoloso...perche'tu ti rivesti,''dopo'',e tanti saluti....lui no...non deve pensare alla moglie e alla famiglia,ma solo a te.
> 
> 
> medita   e dormi preoccupata..........:mrgreen:


Tranquillo lothar.
Anche lui si rivestira dopo. E non avrà tempo di pensare a me.
Ha una famiglia pure lui che gli occupa molto tempo.
Ti terrò informato.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9502 ha detto:
			
		

> no. ma non voglio competere con "i pannocchioni". Urterebbe il mio ego.
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


No scusa. Me lo dici così chenon sei più single?

Peccato.
Ora c ê il nuovo.
Aspetta il tuo turno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

è una cosa fresca fresca. Cmq sul forum l'ho già accennato. L'ho presa con filosofia. Non ero innamorato ma stavo bene. 

Prima o poi arriverà un altra... forse... bho...


----------



## Alessandra (22 Gennaio 2014)

welcome back bellezza!!! poi aggiornaci sul nuovo pennacchione 
sono affezionata a Man e alla sua poltrona di pelle umana...ma anche del nuovo ci vuole!

sempre un gran piacere leggerti


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ricordati che io ho preso il numerino non so quanto tempo fa...

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

E tu da dove sbuchi?

Cosa non si fa per la patata...pure i calzini ti ha fatto vedere! :rotfl:
Voglio le prove del pannoc...si insomma, mica ci credo...


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

E tu da dove sbuchi?

Cosa non si fa per la patata...pure i calzini ti ha fatto vedere! :rotfl:
Voglio le prove del pannoc...si insomma, mica ci credo...


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade;bt9517 ha detto:
			
		

> E tu da dove sbuchi?
> 
> Cosa non si fa per la patata...pure i calzini ti ha fatto vedere! :rotfl:
> Voglio le prove del pannoc...si insomma, mica ci credo...



Guarda ti giuro che se lui mi da il permesso te le mando.
Minchia se te le mando.
Poi voglio proprio vedere se continui a fare la furba.

maniaca sessuala di pannocchioni!


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9520 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda ti giuro che se lui mi da il permesso te le mando.
> Minchia se te le mando.
> Poi voglio proprio vedere se continui a fare la furba.
> 
> maniaca sessuala di pannocchioni!


 Chi? Io? Pfuaaaaa.....sciocchezze, il mio è puro scetticismo scientifico. :ar:


----------

